# t5 conversion - well designed interiors



## 113867 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ive been looking for a t5 campervan but have found most of the interiors look really old fashioned - want something with a cool, sparse 'elle decoration' look not my nans living room!. Im now thinking of buying a t5 van and having it coverted. Ive found places that will make the exterior of the van to my liking but not quality modern interiors. Any suggestions? Im based in the SE. If money was no object Id go for a torbay camper Cobra.


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

We went to a T5 from our 20yr old T25. Looked at most models available which like autosleepers looked so old fashioned and gloomy, beige, cream & brown. Best choices were Bilbos, Murvi & Middlesex Motorcaravans in Edgware, who did our conversion. We've had it 20 months now, driven it to Morocco & back & are still really pleased with how it's worked out. We adapted one of their layouts and chose furniture & fittings colours & eqpt.
Hope this is of some help
Mark


----------



## 113867 (Jun 30, 2008)

Many thanks Mark. I will look at your suggestions. All the best Michael


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

These people are not close to you, but I have seen one of their conversions and the workmanship was fantastic.

They do any van to your design

http://www.tuimotorcaravans.co.uk/touring_motorhome_conversion.php

Geoff

BTW no connection to the firm, just impressed with the conversion I saw


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

*T5*

Its Horses for course's depends what you want the A/S Topaz fits our needs

Mike T


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Why a T5?

Not trying to compare makes/models, but friends of ours bought a topaz (IIRC) as it was small. We bought our transit conversion which was only inches bigger - yet inside it was a different league.

If you are in the SE take a look at Horizons Unlimited Cavarno 2 http://www.horizons-unlimited.co.uk/cavarno2/index.html in Roy Woods Transits in Winersh. Also SteamDriverAndy has one for sale (slightly different but similar)

Anyway - everyones taste is different - thought I'd flag this as an option if you are interested.


----------



## 113867 (Jun 30, 2008)

*t5 -made the decision*

Big thanks for everyones help with this - took all suggestions and have been spending time looking a vans. Soon realised it was not only what you want but also what you can get on the used market (liked bilbos celex but could only find automatics which i didnt want). We have finally settled on a RHD VW California which looks fantastic (Ive been hooked on VW's for a very long time) which we get in early September.

Phew, can go back to reading other stuff apart from campervan websites (maybe  ).


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: t5 -made the decision*



MichaelBen said:


> Phew, can go back to reading other stuff apart from campervan websites (maybe  ).


You think???????? 

Ca


----------



## TonyG44 (Sep 4, 2008)

*VW T5 conversion*

I had the same dilemma
I wanted a 4x4, did not like the California, so I bought a 4Motion panel van
It is currently being converted by Torbay campers, found them very good so far, I can get exactly what I want and it's cheaper than a 4 motion california

why do they not sell Trakkadu from Oz in Europe???
they look the business and they do a proper 4x4 upgrade by Seikel


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

MichaelBen said:


> We have finally settled on a RHD VW California which looks fantastic (Ive been hooked on VW's for a very long time) which we get in early September.
> Phew, can go back to reading other stuff apart from campervan websites (maybe  ).


Great choice MichaelBen you will love it. The elevating roof is so much more usefull that the high to, it will go anywhere. You didnt say which engine you have but they are both excellent units.
I have attached a link to a dedicated California site that is interesting.

http://thevwcalifornia.com/index.htm


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Buttons,

Nice Calif; shame about the VW UK stealerships whose service departments are frankly a disgrace and need to be sorted out by VW. My local one is, anyway.


SD


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> Buttons,
> Nice Calif; shame about the VW UK stealerships whose service departments are frankly a disgrace and need to be sorted out by VW. My local one is, anyway.SD


hi SpeedyDux, reading some of the post on here suggests that it is not only VW who can be let down by the dealerships. 
Following a bit of a saga with one VW VC I have now found one that is brilliant, cant fault them. CordWallis van centre just outside Heathrow airport.

Having said that, I have only had one service and some warrantee work done. bit of a distance from your area though.


----------



## 113867 (Jun 30, 2008)

*California*

Many thanks Buttons - yes Im aware of that forum and its excellent. We are delighted with the van and have used it most weekends for camping - the weekend before last in great weather in Dorset in the C&C club site in Moreton 

Whilst not a dealer we bought ours from vwcampersales.com in Redhill and were very pleased with the guy that runs it, Rob. Would recommended them to anyone.

I had VW for many years and was always pleased with the service (in Chichester although now Ive moved), my Fiat and Renault service however have been disgraceful so think that irrespective of model its about finding a good garage. Now need to find one in SE London for the VW!


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Hello All

I have just posted this on the facebook california site. I hope people on here may have advice to give, please.

"Have always had motorhomes but we're thinking of downsizing to California. It will be used all year and hence, all weathers, for normal holidays and especially as a base for hill-walking in remote areas.
I went to test drive one yesterday and was very impressed, except I was told that the fabric in the roof is only "showerproof". Have looked on this and other forums and they confirm my concerns. It seems a nonsense that the roof of a van for UK use is not truly watertight.
I hope someone can answer the following:

Is there no other way of ensuring it is waterproof without the 'cap' and additional expense?
How feasible is it to erect the cap single-handed?
If the cap is on doesn't the roof get pretty hot and putrid without proper ventilation.
How does the roof withstand high winds?

Oh, and finally, is there another VW 4 berth conversion which offers a better raised roof option?

I was ready to buy until I realised these problems so I hope you will be able to let me know how big a problem it really is and if there are any solutions."

Many thanks in advance,

Alan


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Alanmo,

My T4 Westy elevating roof has never leaked even in prolonged heavy rain. The canvas sides seem watertight. I don't know if the quality of the Westfalia roof is different from the current VW California one - I haven't compared them. I prefer to park with the rear of the van facing into the wind.

High winds - well, in the handbook it says:

_"Action to be taken during a storm ... Close the roof and wait inside the vehicle for the storm to end."_

So, in a storm a 4 berth becomes a 2 berth!

I have weathered a storm during which 2 branches fell onto the roof before I moved the Westy further away from the trees. No damage caused, but it was scary at the time.

SD


----------



## 117306 (Oct 9, 2008)

MichaelBen said:


> Ive been looking for a t5 campervan but have found most of the interiors look really old fashioned - want something with a cool, sparse 'elle decoration' look not my nans living room!. Im now thinking of buying a t5 van and having it coverted. Ive found places that will make the exterior of the van to my liking but not quality modern interiors. Any suggestions? Im based in the SE. If money was no object Id go for a torbay camper Cobra.


Hi

Try Jon Freemantle of Calypso Campers. He makes bespoke interiors of excellent quality.


----------

